# NEW Superco DH Rig!



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks flippin' awesome!


















Full story here -> https://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/products/exclusive-superco-dh-photos/dirt


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Holy Balls!!!!


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

it will be the death of bmw


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What? Brooklyn Machine Works is now called Superco?....

meh


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

no one of the guys (doc) split and started superco, so no big shock he makes bikes just like bmw...


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Read the story. It's all in there.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like the same bike.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Looks like the same bike.


Similar looks, but otherwise completely redesigned. Really the refinement of a really good 7 year old design.

Lighter weight.

Different Geo (by a lot)

No longer limited to a single shock design.

Etc.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Super sick bike, awesome people, awesome US company! :thumbsup: :drumroll: :rockon: 





All you girls who think the bikes look alike with BMW do some research meh


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Super sweet bike, I better start saving my pennies...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Calidownhiller said:


> Holy Balls!!!!


i'm with you. thats tits!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks super heavy.....Brooklyn anyone??


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Why can't people have sex with bikes without being shunned by the rest of society? :madman:


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks super heavy.....Brooklyn anyone??


Frame is 9.8 lbs with a shock.

The build in the pic is 38.1 lbs. Not bad for a steel frame that has a lifespan of YEARS, not a couple seasons.

Hell, even my 7 year old Brooklyn Race Link comes in at 43lb built. Hardly the Tank people assume it is. After 7 years it performs like new and is currently in the middle of it's 3rd complete refurbishing. When I'm done, it will be as new.

Now how many DH bikes can you say that about?


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

I'd do almost anything for that bike.....Almost anything haha


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

At first glance I thought BMW, but then I read the interview and I am impressed. Looks like a Race Link, but thats where the similarities end. Surprised there aren't more 4130 frames out there.

Kudos to Superco.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats aight. Too much blah for me. give me simple frame and my badass legs. Haha.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

That thing does look awesome. I'm not sure I'm "skilled" enough to ride a 9" travel bike with a 13.5" BB height. Are there any crank manufacturers making a 150mm crank-arm set?


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> What? Brooklyn Machine Works is now called Superco?....
> 
> meh


I know someone already answered this but here in great detail is Doc's history of making bikes and parts, even prior to his ten years as co-owner at Bklyn. http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/landscape/

It's a long read but loaded with good information and photos looking back at the progression of Doc's designs since 1992. Click the red text in the link above to view the photos.

Aside from that, thanks for the comments everyone, regardless if they are favorable or not. Extra thanks to coiler8 for steering people to the full writeup on the Dirt exclusive. It's another good read loaded with information.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks super heavy.....Brooklyn anyone??


9.8 LBS frame with shock Bob! My M1 weighs at leat 1 LB more than that!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, that looks as close as Nicolai and Nox are to one another. I've been meaning to post EB photos of the Nox line, which is startlingly similar to Nicolai. No surprise, considering the guys who started Nox came from Nicolai.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

sex, 13.5 bb 9" travel rising rate suspension, 63.5 degree head angle, with a rearward axle path, hopefully it's a little cheaper than bmw, but not likely.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

16.5" chainstays is much nicer than the old BMW design. That bike was sooo tough to get the front end up. Sounds promising...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Slap a gearbox on that frame and count me in!


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

is there going to be a certain young man from Troy, NY riding one of those next summer?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Thats super slack...

But confusing


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

damn thats sick


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

whoa ! that is a nice rig


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

wow thats all i got to say definitely over kill for me but id buy one if i had the money


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

boogenman said:


> is there going to be a certain young man from Troy, NY riding one of those next summer?


Ulmer?


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

edit...

Good luck Doc and Terry!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

NICE! Looks more sexy/refined than a Brooklyn.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice!
Complete with floater!:thumbsup:


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

Do we have to go with the profile cranks? I would hope you can be versatile and decide to change to something else


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

There is more refining to do in the business district and we're looking forward to giving people as many options as possible, including cranks and shock. Will keep you posted on all that in the coming weeks and months. 

We are going to test these bikes extensively.

That's a loaded comment about the swingarms peeling open on the old bikes. Please feel free to back up your claims with factual detail surrounding any single one of the incidents you're referring to.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

terry mx said:


> Ulmer?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

That comment was not for these open forums. 
Edited post.
Good luck with the new company.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

terry mx said:


> There is more refining to do in the business district and we're looking forward to giving people as many options as possible, including cranks and shock. Will keep you posted on all that in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> We are going to test these bikes extensively.
> 
> That's a loaded comment about the swingarms peeling open on the old bikes. Please feel free to back up your claims with factual detail surrounding any single one of the incidents you're referring to.


As long as the crank/bb set is a reasonable weight, I don't see why anyone would want anything else. Those cranks look perfect on there!

I'm curious about the gearing though. How does one determine what the chainring size would equate to on a "normal" bike? How do you ensure proper chain tension if changing chainring size?

If you are checking out different shocks, please test out the ISX-6! An air shock may seem backwards on a bike like that, but the adjustability and performance of that shock sound to be phenomenal. I can't wait to see the final product, good luck!


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

terry mx said:


> Ulmer?


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

that is beautiful.

Wish I could afford one.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i wish somebody would donate one to me. along with a evo and a rack to match.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Hack On Wheels said:


> I'm curious about the gearing though. How does one determine what the chainring size would equate to on a "normal" bike? How do you ensure proper chain tension if changing chainring size?


i believe it has an eccentric bottom bracket for tensioning the bb-jackshaft chain.


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

euroford said:


> i believe it has an eccentric bottom bracket for tensioning the bb-jackshaft chain.


correct!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

That bike looks awesome as is the Superco standard. Doc and Terry came by my place last weekend to watch some SX. Doc says he's super busy getting the DH bike ready for production. I'm looking forward to a test ride sometime soon.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Doc is awesome. I got to see and ride the prototype last summer here in Utah. I was amazed at the design, feel and detail of the bike. At first glance i thought it was a BMW too tell i talked to him and found out that he left BMW but was the original designer. Im a fan of Superco.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Christ dude is that even a bike anymore?!?!
Who needs THAT much bike?
I'm happy for ya bro but damn thats alot of bike!


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

freaknunu said:


> Christ dude is that even a bike anymore?!?!
> Who needs THAT much bike?
> I'm happy for ya bro but damn thats alot of bike!


:madman: Wow, you clearly have NO idea what your talking about.:madman:

Please elaborate.

high pivot placement with no peddle effect, no brake influence. 13.5 bb height, 63.5 ha and less than 40 lbs complete.

pretty much the perfect DH race bike:thumbsup:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Pics old man! we want pics!


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

928freerider said:


> Doc is awesome. I got to see and ride the prototype last summer here in Utah. I was amazed at the design, feel and detail of the bike. At first glance i thought it was a BMW too tell i talked to him and found out that he left BMW but was the original designer. Im a fan of Superco.


Hey there, thanks for props but I have to make a correction to your statement above. That was not a Superco you rode last summer. It was an In Betweener.

He made that grey and white bike you rode in between the two companies. No one but Doc has ridden the Superco proto yet. Not even me and I'm co-owner and Manager of Toilet Paper Roll Replacement at the company. (grumble grumble)

(Although some folks _did _get to give it a parking lot squish at Bootleg Canyon this past weekend.)


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

Hack On Wheels said:


> As long as the crank/bb set is a reasonable weight, I don't see why anyone would want anything else. Those cranks look perfect on there!
> 
> I'm curious about the gearing though. How does one determine what the chainring size would equate to on a "normal" bike? How do you ensure proper chain tension if changing chainring size?
> 
> If you are checking out different shocks, please test out the ISX-6! An air shock may seem backwards on a bike like that, but the adjustability and performance of that shock sound to be phenomenal. I can't wait to see the final product, good luck!


Gear changes are easily accomplished by switching out the left shaft cog and adjusting the chain tension accordingly with the eccentric BB.

And determining gearing is surprisingly simple. The effective front chain ring size is calculated by dividing the number of teeth on the crank ring by the number of teeth on the left jackshaft cog. (This is the number of times the jackshaft rotates per pedal revolution.) Then multiply that number by the number of teeth on the right jackshaft cog.

An example would be: 25 teeth divided by 14 teeth x 22 teeth = 39.4 teeth.

Our gearing options will cover a wide range, approx 32T through 44T.

edit: We'll also provide all that info in great detail on our site when we're closer to production availability.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

terry mx said:


> Gear changes are easily accomplished by switching out the left shaft cog and adjusting the chain tension accordingly with the eccentric BB.
> 
> And determining gearing is surprisingly simple. The effective front chain ring size is calculated by dividing the number of teeth on the crank ring by the number of teeth on the left jackshaft cog. (This is the number of times the jackshaft rotates per pedal revolution.) Then multiply that number by the number of teeth on the right jackshaft cog.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Are compatible cogs easily available?

Ah yes, that makes perfect sense. I really should have just thought about it for a moment, after all, I'm supposedly at university for something...

Thanks for the reply, I can't wait to see when you get that all up on your site! Perhaps in a couple of years I will be able to set myself up with one.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i still want one.....thats good, right?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

RickyD said:


> The build in the pic is 38.1 lbs. Not bad for a steel frame that has a lifespan of YEARS, not a couple seasons....
> 
> ...Now how many DH bikes can you say that about?


a few but i get yer point. now heres the issue that i see with steel. it flex's. thats the nature of the material and its elasticity is the reason they last as long as they do. but thats also gonna be its downfall from a performance perspective. ya cant tune the suspension on a frame that wont stay in a straight line from headtube to rear dropout nor will it hold a line if the axles are constantly changing their relationship to eachother.

sun was able to pull off a stiff steel frame back in circa '99 but look at how overbuilt it had to be. that thing was a fockin boat ancor. it didnt hurt that nico and acc were the pilots. so.... could these guys pull off what others couldnt? sure. im just not holdin my breath for a stiff, sub 10 lb, steel dh frame.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> a few but i get yer point. now heres the issue that i see with steel. it flex's. thats the nature of the material and its elasticity is the reason they last as long as they do. but thats also gonna be its downfall from a performance perspective. ya cant tune the suspension on a frame that wont stay in a straight line from headtube to rear dropout nor will it hold a line if the axles are constantly changing their relationship to eachother.
> 
> sun was able to pull off a stiff steel frame back in circa '99 but look at how overbuilt it had to be. that thing was a fockin boat ancor. it didnt hurt that nico and acc were the pilots. so.... could these guys pull off what others couldnt? sure. im just not holdin my breath for a stiff, sub 10 lb, steel dh frame.


Sorry, I hope this doesn't sound rude, but your opinion is based on ignorance and supposition. Spoken like a man who has never ridden a well built steel frame like Brooklyn Race Link (Fore father to the Superco, designed and built by the same guy)

Hands down one of the stiffest bikes I have EVER ridden. I am former owner of a Brooklyn Race Link #105. I am the current owner of Brooklyn Race Link #40 (I think its 6-7 years old now).

In 2007 I rode my "flexy" (to use your term) Brooklyn #105 to overall points leader for DH in the MSC series here in Colorado and overall Norba points leader for the entire US.

Stiff bikes I have owned?
Foes DHS Tube (the gold standard for a stiff frame)
Nicolai Nucleon
Most recently a 2007 Rotec RL9 (my 2008 race bike, before going back to a Brooklyn)
A total of 3 Turner DHR's ranging in age from 2001 - 2006

Sorry but the Brooklyn is easily as stiff if not stiffer then any of the above frames.

Steel frames are *compliant*, NOT flexy. A flexy frame would comes from the build, not the material. You can make a VERY stiff steel frame.

Not sure about the Superco. But the Brooklyn has four 2" diameter bearings on the swing arm. The swingarm itself is ridiculously beefy. The Superco is basically the same design albeit a newer, lighter steel, updated geo, and of course a newer suspension linkage. But the front triangle and swingarm are similar to the Race Link (why change a good thing?)

I'll put up or shut up. Don't got pic's of 'em all. But here's a couple of my former "stiff" frames. Including Brooklyn #105. Sorry, I don't have a pic of #40. It's currently being rebuilt after having the frame chromed.

The Rotec. This bike defines "stiff" the a$$ on this bike was MASSIVE. 


One of my DHR's (I've had 3 and both my sons currently ride 'em). I know you ride one also. Great bike. But it's got nothing in stiffness on the Brooklyn.


#105. Still being raced in the loving arms of a friend of mine (Don Ferris,owner of Anvil Bikes a frame builder and manufacturer on beautiful frame building equipment, he would consider your statements fighting words ) I think it's probably 4 years old now.


You want flexy? This bike was a noodle. I didn't even end up ever racing it. (had to sell it to pay medical bills before I got a chance. Can't say I miss it). At one point I had it sub 38lbs with dual plys. This is the bike that convinced me that lightweight is NOT the Holy Grail to a fast frame.


BTW. I am 205lbs in gear and I'm willing to mow down anything in my path. I'm not abusive, but I'm not really easy on bikes. I think I know "stiff" when I ride it.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

it starts off a little high handed but ya have some history on big travel steel and i respect that as i dont. i stay away from steel and ti fs bikes as a rule. oh, the good times chris cocalus and i had talkin about all this.

like i said, could they pull it off? sure, why not. im a sceptic, not ignorant. theres a difference.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> it starts off a little high handed but ya have some history on big travel steel and i respect that as i dont. i stay away from steel and ti fs bikes as a rule. oh, the good times chris cocalus and i had talkin about all this.
> 
> like i said, could they pull it off? sure, why not. im a sceptic, not ignorant. theres a difference.


Yeah, I hesitate to use the word "ignorant". So many people are offended by it. Not sure why? It's hardly a derogatory term. Simply means lack of knowledge. Not to say you're not knowledgeable on many subjects. I've read many of your posts and they're often very insightful. Heck, if you ever get down to Colorado, I'll ride with you. I just think you were off base this time. No offense intended. A lot of this comes down to opinion and there is plenty of room for amiable disagreement.

Based on your comments, I surmised you where basing your opinion on hearsay and conjecture, rather then actual first hand experience. Text book smart, my grandpa used to call it. I'll take first hand experience, every time.

Here's an interesting read on frame materials for you. Written by the current owner of my old Brooklyn and a hell of a smart guy with an encyclopedic knowledge about bike building. Quick read. Give it a look.

http://www.anvilbikes.com/?news_ID=16&catID=3

Peace.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i see the term "ignorant" as a lack of ignoring facts or info rather than not being aware of them. webster says:

destitute of knowledge or education <an ignorant society> ; also : lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified <parents ignorant of modern mathematics> b: resulting from or showing lack of knowledge or intelligence <ignorant errors>

i suppose it fits but that was written in the 14th century so what do they know? its true ricky, im a un schooled, closet engineer wannabe. i know just enough to get it wrong but sound good doin so. ive ridden some flexy steel, ti and carbon fs bikes in the past and thats why i settled on high end alluminum when i plopped down my own cash. it worked and ive stuck with it over the years.

cool article by the way. thanx for the link. he and i think very much alike in respect to all things bein a compromise. ill be in granby for the nats. beers?


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Sounds great! Are compatible cogs easily available?
> 
> Ah yes, that makes perfect sense. I really should have just thought about it for a moment, after all, I'm supposedly at university for something...
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I can't wait to see when you get that all up on your site! Perhaps in a couple of years I will be able to set myself up with one.


Yes, we will have compatible cogs readily available.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> i see the term "ignorant" as a lack of ignoring facts or info rather than not being aware of them. webster says:
> 
> destitute of knowledge or education <an ignorant society> ; also : lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified <parents ignorant of modern mathematics> b: resulting from or showing lack of knowledge or intelligence <ignorant errors>
> 
> ...


LOL. No worries. I often go back an re-read my posts and realize I sound like a total a$$.

Glad you liked the article. Don's a pretty interesting guy. If you get a chance, go back and read some of his "Rants" pretty funny stuff.

Ahhh, Sol Vista. I stacked on the 30' gapper last year and my 47 year old body cartwheeled down the mountain for over a hundred feet. Unconscious for at least 3 minutes, but I got up dusted myself off and rode on down the mountain with all pieces beaten up, but still intact. I have every intention of being there.

Self employment and a bad economy will dictate whether or not I make it. I only made one race in 08 (Angel Fire). Mostly due to work. Gonna try to do all the MSC series this year (fingers crossed). I always try to hit AF,one of my favorites. Fun course but brutal. It tends to separate the men from the boys and is a good indicator of how you'll do the rest of the year. But I love Sol Vista and being as they're hosting the Nationals, I will almost certainly make it.

If you make it, look me up. I'll be on a blingy chrome Brooklyn. Should be easy to spot. I don't think there are more then a half dozen chrome Race Link's in the world. Walk up and introduce yourself. If the person you meet is short, good looking and female, then that means you're talking to Terry from Superco and she's still on her chrome Brooklyn. But if he is tall, balding and seems disoriented, that would be me.:thumbsup:

I believe we are close in age. What Cat you racing?


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, thanks Rick. 

My old chrome steed has officially been retired so you're the sole chrome RL representative in the Rockies now. Quite a task to get it sufficiently cleaned for a good chroming, eh? 

I'm going to try to crash your beer session with cactuscorn if we make it to the SV race. See if I can bribe him with a pint to take the new bike for a spin. Not looking to hard-sell you cc, just interested in your opinion after a run. 

BTW, I'm a big fan of the Anvil rants. Go Don!!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

well youve seen what ill be on so this should be easy. hope ya make it out. yep, i be old and crap. 46 and change. ill be racin cat 3 under the new rules. not fast enough to race anything else and i tend to stay away from expert courses and gap jumps. i just hope they dont give us a fireroad with a few water bars and call it downhill. id dig doin the af race but logistically, that would be tough. sv is driveable from here and candycorn and i have friends in the area. gotta keep it fun for the girl or itll be no fun for the boy. hopin theres room for the dogs.

good lookin gal on a dh bike, huh? maybe i wont look for ya afterall.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

im all about bein proven wrong terry. its a lifestyle. id be happy to have a beer with ya too. thats a hobby. no chrome bike huh? guess im gonna have to look for the bald, aggro, confused guy afterall. ill be the 1 on the old black dhr sweating, shaking and crying after his 1st run unless im curled up in the fetal position under the passat.

no, seriously. the plan is for a bunch of homers to invade granby and give it a go. ill have my white ezup and a silver/blue passat wagon with plenty of beer in the cooler. bring a chair and a 6'er of somethin fun, stop by and hang out with team balzak. its a friendly group.


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL!! Fetal position under your car. I'll bring a tank of oxygen along with the 6-pack. 

Cheers!


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

RickyD said:


> #105. Still being raced in the loving arms of a friend of mine (Don Ferris,owner of Anvil Bikes a frame builder and manufacturer on beautiful frame building equipment, he would consider your statements fighting words )


+1. I'm 250 and had a chance to throw a leg over that exact BMW for a few drops during a group ride. It was certainly not flexy.. and I can assure you it has seen proper testing with those guys.

Terry.. pls post or PM a heads up if you head out to SV. I'd buy many beers in return for the chance to give the new bike a run down Cougar.. If it rides and jumps as good as it looks it's going to be my next bike.

PS.. Do not argue frame materials with Don. Just don't.


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

Will do. Beer bribe not required.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

terry mx said:


> Haha, thanks Rick.
> 
> My old chrome steed has officially been retired so you're the sole chrome RL representative in the Rockies now. Quite a task to get it sufficiently cleaned for a good chroming, eh?
> 
> ...


Whaaa? The Chrome Goddess is no more? I don't believe it. Could there be a Chrome Superco in the works?

I'm definitely gonna want a ride on what ever bike you guys show up with.

Regarding the chrome. You''ll probably wanna smack me. I did all the prep work, except for polishing of the frame. Then I let Denver Bumper Works chrome it.

I actually took it to a highly recommended custom shop in Denver. His shop was a real hole in the wall and a total mess. Pile of parts laying all over the place, waiting to be chromed. Told me $400 and 3 - 4months, no guarantee on a completion date. Said it could be 6 months or more.

Somehow the idea of my bike sitting around in one of those piles for that long didn't appeal to me On the way home, I drove right by Denver Bumper and decide to stop in. They told me no problem, $165 and 2 weeks. So I handed it over. They actually did a good job. Not show quality, but overall pretty good. If I had to do it over again, I would probably polish the raw frame myself in order to get a really nice job. But I'm pretty happy with it.

Prep is a hassle no doubt. But I done a bunch of 'em. Including #105, the orange DHR and the SOCOM in my other post. I did all the polishing of the swingarm on the SOCOM. Combination of machine and hand. It was like a mirror.

But yeah, Don's rants are great. Guy should be writing for Saturday Night Live or the Coen Brothers.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> im all about bein proven wrong terry. its a lifestyle. id be happy to have a beer with ya too. thats a hobby. no chrome bike huh? guess im gonna have to look for the bald, aggro, confused guy afterall. ill be the 1 on the old black dhr sweating, shaking and crying after his 1st run unless im curled up in the fetal position under the passat.
> 
> no, seriously. the plan is for a bunch of homers to invade granby and give it a go. ill have my white ezup and a silver/blue passat wagon with plenty of beer in the cooler. bring a chair and a 6'er of somethin fun, stop by and hang out with team balzak. its a friendly group.


Aggro I'm not sure if I've been complemented or insulted. LOL

Yikes!!!! A Homer invasion? I'll bring my slide rule and pocket protector, so I'll fit in. (kidding)

Seriously though, you gotta get a couple runs on my Brooklyn. You'll think I'm pulling your leg. But you'll be amazed how similar it rides to your DHR. If you look at the numbers on both bikes, you'd call BS. But the ride doesn't lie.

Anyway, I'm racing Cat 1, so no steel vs aluminum throw down.. But I'll cheer you on.

Personally I don't think you'll last long in Cat 3. If you can ride, you'll probably do a race or two and then upgrade to Cat 2. Cat 2 has a pretty good spread of skill ranges. The top 3-5 guys will be fast, but everyone else is pretty equaling matched, with the slowest guys being slower then a lot of guys in Cat 3.

Anyway, look forward to see you there.

Rick


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

thump said:


> PS.. Do not argue frame materials with Don. Just don't.


Some of the best advice ever given on this forum:thumbsup: Seriously


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

its a glowing compliment. trust me mr 30' gap jumper. i wont even attempt lettermans teeth.

thats right beotches. a homer gravity gathering is in the works. and just so ya know, slide rules are out the window along with horst links. we all use digital devices and tnt now. the lucky few are on dwl's but who cares about -6"s?

the dhr, as old as it is, is new to me. i got a mile on it before i buggered the chain and the snows hit. ill get some test and tune time but just 1 race is available to qualify before i get out there. wish me luck. im gettin better but im not fast by any means. its more of a personal fight with my fears which im gettin off on to a degree. anyway, i ride a med. id offer a swap but you already know what yer gettin, dont ya?

ive thought about doin sport/cat 2 cuz i did, afterall, win 1 local race after 14 years of tryin but i race dh so infrequently its kinda silly to think of myself as a rider of that level or deface the spirit of the class with my lack of talent. the course is the same so i think ill stay where i am and try not to get in the way.

terry: isnt beer the same thing as o2? thats the premise ive been goin on since i started this nutty idea over a decade ago. i showed up at snow sumit, looked up to the top, thanked gawd it was a mud fest and the lift was closed, drove to the cabin and drank my ass off for 3 days tryin to find my balls. this stuff scares the crap outta me but aint it a blast? lookin fwd to shakin hands.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

damn thats *****in. still.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

audio interview with Doc about the new bike.
https://www.littermag.com/2009/unleashed-superco-silencer-downhill-prototype/


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

holly balls that thing is so beeeetchin. really well thought out, sounds very uncompromised.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hell yeah, Sounds dope but I bet it costs some mega bucks (not that its not worth it) I really dig the no compromise vibe, Everything has a purpose outside the box thinking and way trick at that, not weird just to be different...


----------



## cesper (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow...I can't stop looking at it!:eekster:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i like how you can put a shortcage on their cuz their is NO chaingrowth!


----------



## Sverre (Apr 2, 2005)

That bike is hotter than a pimped up Formula 1 car!! 

Go Doc and Terry!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

That thing is sick but I don't think you get any cooler or more "pimped" than F1...


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have Racelink number 108. The design is awesome. A bit heavy, but stable and confidence inspiring

And now it is lighter and slacker too! I just hope the pound recovers to the dollar, and that my wife never finds out that I am looking at a new bike


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy sh*t, thats so sick


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yes, yes it is


----------

